# More animals dumped



## MaidenScotland

Just as I was going to mass the bowab came to tell me that a cat had been abandoned in the garage. I have been to see her/him and it is a beautiful long hair cat/kitten and is obviously been a pet that has been thrown out of the house whilst the owners or should I call them the abandoners have probably gone away for Eide. 

I am happy to feed and water but I cannot offer her a home as I have two foster cats I am already trying to re home and ESMA is full to bursting.. 

Would no one like to help these animals by fostering?

Maiden


----------



## Jamjoom

i can help i have space.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Jamjoom said:


> i can help i have space.




Really? I have just been down to try and find her I am saying her but I don't know.. I fed her earlier and stroked her, she has not long been abandoned as she is not matted and she felt clean. I would keep her myself but I don't have the room as one of the cats I am fostering doesn't like other cats and I have to keep that one locked in a bedroom and make sure I don't leave the door open plus I have an old man cat who is also looking for a home and he is dottery and I don't think he could cope with another cat who might bully him,

You would need 

cat litter and a tray.. a big washing up bowl does fine, 
food bowls.. although any bowls will do, plus of course food, 

If you think you could offer her a home and please do think carefully as it is a big commitment then please pm me..


----------



## Jamjoom

believe me i know how to take care of cats


----------



## MaidenScotland

pm me then, when I can bring her to you,


----------



## Jamjoom

Could you please PM me because i cant find the link


----------



## MaidenScotland

Still no home for this beautiful cat.. I have fed her this morning and I am going to try and catch her later and put her in my satellite room which is not ideal as it's dark or the generator room which is light and on the roof but I can't make it cat proof. I want her away from the garage before everyone comes back from their weekend away as I am worried that the others will torment her or even worse she will be run over.. it's a very very busy garage.

As I was passing the bins another cat jumped out.. beautiful cat that is obviously pregnant, she doesn't look like a stray/feral cat so fingers crossed she has a home to go to and she was just out for a wander.


----------



## hurghadapat

MaidenScotland said:


> Still no home for this beautiful cat.. I have fed her this morning and I am going to try and catch her later and put her in my satellite room which is not ideal as it's dark or the generator room which is light and on the roof but I can't make it cat proof. I want her away from the garage before everyone comes back from their weekend away as I am worried that the others will torment her or even worse she will be run over.. it's a very very busy garage.
> 
> As I was passing the bins another cat jumped out.. beautiful cat that is obviously pregnant, she doesn't look like a stray/feral cat so fingers crossed she has a home to go to and she was just out for a wander.


Lol..they have passed the word around to all the cats in area...."come here nice lady who will feed you"


----------



## MaidenScotland

hurghadapat said:


> Lol..they have passed the word around to all the cats in area...."come here nice lady who will feed you"




I have taken her from the garage, poor thing has been declawed, there is no way she could survive in the streets of Cairo.. bar stewards ever who did this to a defenceless animal,


----------



## MaidenScotland

*Isn't she just gorgeous*


----------



## MaidenScotland

I can understand but I don't condone why poor people throw their animal out with the trash when things get tough and their is no food on the table but this is an expensive cat who has had expensive cosmetic surgery (de clawed) making me presume it is a wealthy person who really just couldn't care less or couldn't be bothered to take her to a cattery whilst they are away, this type of person makes me sick


----------



## Lanason

MaidenScotland said:


> I can understand but I don't condone why poor people throw their animal out with the trash when things get tough and their is no food on the table but this is an expensive cat who has had expensive cosmetic surgery (de clawed) making me presume it is a wealthy person who really just couldn't care less or couldn't be bothered to take her to a cattery whilst they are away, this type of person makes me sick


How do you know its been dumped - may be it wondered off and got lost. We had a cat disappear for no reason and we looked after it very well.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Lanason said:


> How do you know its been dumped - may be it wondered off and got lost. We had a cat disappear for no reason and we looked after it very well.




Because it is Eide.. and it's prime time for cats to be dumped plus it has been declawed so there is no way it would or should have been allowed outside.. No one in the immediate area has said they have lost a cat.. I have been around and asked,


----------



## hurghadapat

MaidenScotland said:


> View attachment 6010


Ohhh....she is so like the cat i had in egypt.


----------



## hurghadapat

MaidenScotland said:


> I can understand but I don't condone why poor people throw their animal out with the trash when things get tough and their is no food on the table but this is an expensive cat who has had expensive cosmetic surgery (de clawed) making me presume it is a wealthy person who really just couldn't care less or couldn't be bothered to take her to a cattery whilst they are away, this type of person makes me sick


Sorry but no excuse the fact that they are going away...cats will stay quite happily on their own as long as someone can go once a day to feed and clean tray...as you said earlier...Bar..Stewards.


----------



## hurghadapat

Lanason said:


> How do you know its been dumped - may be it wondered off and got lost. We had a cat disappear for no reason and we looked after it very well.


If someone has gone to the expense of having their cat de-clawed (barbaric imho) then for sure is not a cat that is allowed outside.....but that's thinking with an english mind.


----------



## expatagogo

hurghadapat said:


> If someone has gone to the expense of having their cat de-clawed (barbaric imho) then for sure is not a cat that is allowed outside.....but that's thinking with an english mind.


Cats fight with their back feet, not their front.

Still, if it's a house cat, it will never survive outside.


----------



## Liralen

beautiful kitty.. makes me wish I was in Cairo to come get her.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Liralen said:


> beautiful kitty.. makes me wish I was in Cairo to come get her.




I could get her to you


----------



## Liralen

you.. you.. temptress you!! Hubby would kill me! 

He knows I love cats.. and how much I want one again.. and even tells me its ok, but they scare the living daylights out of him. No clue why, dont think he even knows, lol. Its not that he doesnt like them.. he is seriously afraid of any cat that gets too close.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Glad to say I may have found a home for Bodour.. just as well really because she is now in my apartment and no longer locked up elsewhere... one down 2 more to go although those of you who know Armand .. well I think he will never find a home and I will need to foster him indefinitely..


----------

